# Grey Salt with DMG



## jeneje (Aug 24, 2012)

Guys i am processing some pins from cpus and also have some MLCCs in with them that came off. I am using AR, i just tested the solution with stannous and it turned on contact teal green and begain to lighten a little to a orange brown on the sides. I then took a small sample and placed in test tube and added 3 drops of DMG and within a few seconds it dropped out this light to medium grey salt. Is this Pd or?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 24, 2012)

That doesn't look like a postive DMG test for Pd. When the DMG is added the solution should cloud up and a fluffy yellow precipitate should begin to form and settle after a few minutes.

Here's a positive test for Pd with DMG:







Steve


----------



## butcher (Aug 24, 2012)

The rusty look makes me think iron, try a test for iron using ferricyanide.
http://www.lopezlink.com/Labs/Test_for_Iron_II_and_Iron_III_/test_for_iron_ii_and_iron_iii_.htm


----------



## jeneje (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, i though it should be yellow. I just looked this morning and the salt is back in solution so it's some type of junk. No telling what it was maybe iron.
Ken


----------

